# Shaw Savill Ships



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

I sailed on the following ships, as Elect Engr., between 1950/55 :-

Dominion Monarch, Wairangi, Taranaki, Gothic, Waiwera, Suevic.

Would appreciate news from any of my friends who sailed on any of these vessel during this period.

Regards, Terence Willams.(A)


----------



## bill newton (Jan 7, 2011)

*dominion monarch*

my dad sailed on the "old DM" - he was deck crew -- name was billy newton - same as mine - he wanted us to move to australia in the fifties - but my mother wouldn't go -- i went in 1969 -- never regretted it!!! living in paradise


----------

